# Milsap, asks for a long-term deal, starting at $10 million



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> Meanwhile, Millsap's representative has set the starting salary he will seek at equal to - if not more than - the sort of money New York Knicks soon-to-be restricted free agent David Lee's camp might attempt to command.
> 
> That, suggest both multiple agents and a New York Newsday report, would be a multi-year deal beginning at $10 million per season.


LINK

Yes, this number doesn't seem like a number that anyone wold pay for Milsap, but if they do, 
'

Adios Amigos

....Also, I would say as most people who watch the Jazz would agree, Pay Boozer $13 million next season with a contract before Milsap at a long deal STARTING at $10 million and growing.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

+1

That is obsurd, the guys is making what 1 mill this year. I can't see any one giving him that much.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Milsap, but I don't know if he is worth that much. Milsap is shooting himself in the foot in my opinion. It seems like players these days are more interested in the money rather than the game. :evil:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

One peace of good news to this is though, unless some GM is absolutely crazy, or the the team is the Pistons, no one will give Milsap this kind of money and after this statement, maybe Milsap has scared off a few of the teams interested in him because of this wild number he put up and he won't get as many offers. But if someone gives him an extension STARTING AT $10 million, well whether the Jazz loose Boozer too or not they need to let him go.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> It seems like players these days are more interested in the money rather than the game. :evil:


Players have ALWAYS been more interested in money than the game. Nothing has changed in the world of professional sports. As fans, we forget that it IS a business and a job. We (including me so I can say we) attach more importance to it than the players. It is just a game afterall. And to them, it is a job. Nothing more. Nothing less. I have moved employers several times in my life because it offered more money or a better situation for my family. If Milsap or any other NBA player does that, so what. I'll still cheer for our local team and wish them success.

What cracks me up, and I don't mean to change the subject - but the one player that played for the Jazz that showed it wasn't about the money - is now hated by Jazz fans for leaving. Derek Fisher took a $7 MILLION DOLLAR -per year pay cut to leave Utah for family reasons. And most Jazz fans consider him a liar and sell-out for it. Say what anyone wants to say, but I've never seen any other NBA player take a $7 million dollar per/year pay cut.

If Milsap gets a ton more money from some other team, so be it. Life will go on.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> What cracks me up, and I don't mean to change the subject - but the one player that played for the Jazz that showed it wasn't about the money - is now hated by Jazz fans for leaving. Derek Fisher took a $7 MILLION DOLLAR -per year pay cut to leave Utah for family reasons. And most Jazz fans consider him a liar and sell-out for it. Say what anyone wants to say, but I've never seen any other NBA player take a $7 million dollar per/year pay cut


+1 on that GaryFish



> If Milsap or any other NBA player does that, so what. I'll still cheer for our local team and wish them success.


+1 on this one to, I will still watch the Jazz even if Boozer, Milsap, and Memo are gone next season. I still say it would be nice to have Memo and Boozer back next season at around the same price they are projected, especially if Millsap gets a $10+mill contract.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

According to all the rumors I have heard the Jazz are supposedly ready to make an offer to Milsap tomorrow night, I guess they're looking at setting the market value for him and going from there. 

I guarantee if Boozer opt out ,the Jazz will NOT re-sign him, especially since they would rather have Okur. If Boozer opts in, which I would bet he does..he doesn't play 1/2 season for the Jazz before he's traded. I really don't think the front office cares to keep him around that much.

Personally, I would love to see the Jazz sign Milsap and then trade Harpring and Korver to NO for Tyson Chandler. This finally gives them the big man that can play defense. 

It's going to be a very interesting off season, I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow night!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Harpering is done. He has no trade value. He may not have played his last game, but his last game will be as a Jazz player. I've always liked the way he plays. But his style has beat all he11 out of his body.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

gwailow said:


> According to all the rumors I have heard the Jazz are supposedly ready to make an offer to Milsap tomorrow night, I guess they're looking at setting the market value for him and going from there.
> 
> I guarantee if Boozer opt out ,the Jazz will NOT re-sign him, especially since they would rather have Okur. If Boozer opts in, which I would bet he does..he doesn't play 1/2 season for the Jazz before he's traded. I really don't think the front office cares to keep him around that much.
> 
> ...


Understandable what you've said but the Jazz will give him an offer if they don't they've been smoking something funny threw their pipes, you don't just let an all-star caliber player walk away for nothing. Let's be completely honest Millsap may hustle and be a fan favorite but in all reality he isn't at the skill level Boozer is. You can say Boozer doesn't try, doesn't play through injury or whatever you want the bottom line is he averages 20 and 10 whether he tries that hard or not. I do see, from what I've heard, Boozer is last on the list for resigning but if so the Jazz are making a mistake. Milsap may not come any cheaper as some rumors have floated around Oklahoma City may be looking at giving Paul a 5-year $65 million dollar contract, which the Jazz should definitely not match and more than likely won't match if it happens, at this time if Milsap truly dose get an offer that big and the Jazz offered Milsap before Boozer, dose Boozer have any want to come back, when they offered his backup before him? In this scenario if Boozer opts out well him and Milsap may not return.

What I really see happening, the Jazz signing Memo(after he opts) shortly after tomorrow if it is not already in the cards, Milsap not getting to big of offer and the Jazz will match an offer around the ball park of 6-7 million. I also see Boozer opting in and being the most trade able at that point be traded away before the season even starts or shortly into it. Lets be honest the Jazz have said they will pay the lux tax this season and I think they will but they will not be going nearly $15 million or more dollars over the lux tax, that would be stupid, definitely moves coming but Boozer isn't what I would call expendable. He may be injury prone, but that doesn't mean he will for sure get injured again.



GaryFish said:


> Harpering is done. He has no trade value. He may not have played his last game, but his last game will be as a Jazz player. I've always liked the way he plays. But his style has beat all he11 out of his body.


I also agree Harpring has nothing left in the tank, and the Jazz will not trade him, mainly because no one will want him anymore, but Korver may be a good trade peace.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

As for Harpring, I totally agree...he's finished. You're forgetting one very huge part about Harpring though; we're in a down economy and he's in the last year of his contract. This makes his contract, Korver's contract and if Boozer opts in's contract like gold! New Orleans is looking at trading Chandler to the Phoenix Suns for Ben Wallace who has already openly said he plans on retiring and probably won't play this year. If the Jazz are willing to offer Harpring and Korver for Chandler, I would think N.O would think about biting, just for the fact that they could buy out those two in the last year of their contract pretty easy, or they could even "rent" Korver for this last year when he's going to be playing his guts out for a new long term contract.

It's a fun time of the year. I really don't see the Jazz offering Boozer anything though, and unless Boozer is a complete idiot he'll opt in.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> ...or the the team is the Pistons...


Even the Pistons aren't gonna offer him that much money. They signed Jason Maxiel (a very comparable player to Millsap) a couple years back to what, $6.5M a year??? Paul still has a few years of development before he'll ever get a deal >$10M.

So what deal did he get after all?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So the way I see it, I've had occassion to go to my current employer and ask for a raise. But I never did it without a signed offer for more money in my back pocket. I've asked my employer to at least match. Once they answered yes/no to my request, I served my notice and moved to another job. But no way in heck would I make such a request without the offer in my pocket. 

So if Milsap is asking for $10 mil, he either has that offer in his pocket, or he's an idiot. I don't see any team throwing down that kind of money on a back up forward in this economy.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I looked up whatever I could find on KUTV.com. I guess it hasn't been disclosed yet, but DJ thought he would get somewhere around $7-$8M


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

Milsap is a good player but he isn't worth that much yet.


----------

